# Need a sub in Gorham, ME!



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I need a sub in Gorham Maine. Residential drive, nothing major. I have two others that may need to be taken over as well in the near future. I also need a sander in that area on a "per request" basis. 

Respond here or Call me 766-1562 after 12 noon.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

On my way up to Maine with my truck and a couple yards of sand!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;938277 said:


> On my way up to Maine with my truck and a couple yards of sand!


Make sure to bring your Wheaties. Palmer is going to get hit worse then me from the looks of it.

Are you charging Lobster & Moxies for your services???


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

RepoMan207;938567 said:


> Make sure to bring your Wheaties. Palmer is going to get hit worse then me from the looks of it.
> 
> Are you charging Lobster & Moxies for your services???


Ill bring my Flinstones and Wheaties. Maybe Ill cover Palmers route when he has more V Blade issues 

Yeah... Ill take Moxies, you can dump out the liquid inside, Ill bring a trailer up because thats going to be a lot of cans to cover my high rates.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

This storm blows. These damn weather guys don't know there azz from there elbows sometimes. 

First were suppose to get 2" - 4" Thursday into Friday, another 4" - 6" Friday into Saturday afternoon, then get hit with a "undetermined amount" by a monster storm, which later turns out to be 10" - 16". Now there saying 10" - 16" is going to be our grand total for all three days. "this is a hard storm to predict"... This is why I DON'T pay for premium weather sites. It just isn't worth it 85% of the time. I'd rather be disappointed by my local weather oracle, that way, when I see him at Hannaford's, I can atleast give him dirty looks.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

RepoMan207;939819 said:


> This storm blows. These damn weather guys don't know there azz from there elbows sometimes.
> 
> First were suppose to get 2" - 4" Thursday into Friday, another 4" - 6" Friday into Saturday afternoon, then get hit with a "undetermined amount" by a monster storm, which later turns out to be 10" - 16". Now there saying 10" - 16" is going to be our grand total for all three days. "this is a hard storm to predict"... This is why I DON'T pay for premium weather sites. It just isn't worth it 85% of the time. I'd rather be disappointed by my local weather oracle, that way, when I see him at Hannaford's, I can atleast give him dirty looks.


Lol. Im liking this storm so far..  No premium weather sites? You sure you wouldnt want to know the forecast 15% of the time..? Its different here, if a weatherman is in a shopping store people would be all over him/her looking for autographs... Or to give him/her an earful.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh, I'm sorry. I thought you knew I lived in Maine. We have to have the worst attitude there is in this country, especially to outsiders and people in the service industry. It's just the Mainahh way of doing things.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

RepoMan207;939850 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I thought you knew I lived in Maine. We have to have the worst attitude there is in this country, especially to outsiders and people in the service industry. It's just the Mainahh way of doing things.


Maine?  Is that by Hawaii??

Hmm, I can see having bad attitudes to outsiders. Maine is one of the few states that doesnt have like 4 major cities and like 90k people in every city they have. If I lived in Maine I would not like outsiders  Im not a big fan of city life anyway, when Im old enough Im moving North anyway... My town contains 30k people.... Far too much for me.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Ryan, I have some time left in my schedule so I can do it for you.

Then while I am up there I can pick up my backrack and lights from you.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ryan - are you paying travel time both ways? I'll take the travel time in cash, but you can pay me with Moxie for plowing. Then I can be like all the other lowballers.

Which weather people do you see at the Shop'n'Save?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;949224 said:


> Ryan - are you paying travel time both ways? I'll take the travel time in cash, but you can pay me with Moxie for plowing. Then I can be like all the other lowballers.
> 
> Which weather people do you see at the Shop'n'Save?


Do you know anyone else that enjoys Moxie? Thats under 65  I swear they might as well outlaw it, its terrible!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Lux Lawn;949167 said:


> Ryan, I have some time left in my schedule so I can do it for you.
> 
> Then while I am up there I can pick up my backrack and lights from you.


 Keep dreaming buddy!



2COR517;949224 said:


> Ryan - are you paying travel time both ways? I'll take the travel time in cash, but you can pay me with Moxie for plowing. Then I can be like all the other lowballers.
> 
> Which weather people do you see at the Shop'n'Save?


Why don't I pay you in Moxie for the travel time, and Potato's for your efforts? I may even throw a Bruce's Burrito and coffee in for the ride home.

Greg Miller from 13. I used to see Joe Cooper every now and again when I went on a coffee run for the AAA dispatchers.



SuperdutyShane;949367 said:


> Do you know anyone else that enjoys Moxie? Thats under 65  I swear they might as well outlaw it, its terrible!


You ain't kidding. I hate the stuff. It's worse then TAB. My little brother on the other hand still likes it I think.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

On a serious note, a fellow PS member has filled this request. Thanks!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;949367 said:


> Do you know anyone else that enjoys Moxie? Thats under 65  I swear they might as well outlaw it, its terrible!


My son - your age - likes it just fine.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;949367 said:


> Do you know anyone else that enjoys Moxie? Thats under 65  I swear they might as well outlaw it, its terrible!


"Only the brave drink Moxie. Only the *very* brave drink Diet Moxie." (And I'm still under 65.) 

I took my MM2 off for the first time Wed. night, because I had an appointment at Togus on Thurs. Yathink if I leave it off until the last minute, we'll get more snow up here? 

It used to be so much fun (*Not*) putting the old-style Fishers on the truck, outdoors, when it was already snowin' pitchforks and azzoles.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Diet Moxie is not bad, but not the real thing. I wish they made it in a caffeine free version. There's something in that orange can that messes with your mind.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I gotta try this stuff. I see the signs for it everywhere. Didn't it used to be produced in Lisbon?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;949699 said:


> My son - your age - likes it just fine.


Because its all he knows! Fisher yellow and Moxie run through his blood!


----------

